# Facebook Targeting By Name?



## ekimshaff (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm seeing all sorts of people on Facebook target by first or last name and making a killing. I have no clue however how they're reaching enough 'Megans' or 'Jills' to reach the volume's they have. 

Does anyone know how you can target by name like this on Facebook? I know there was a way using and API to pull names but now they limit the results to 500, which is no where near enough names to do decent damage in sales.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Following this post. I would also like to know.


----------



## stevemib (Apr 17, 2014)

Yea I was playing that card for a nice run. Now if you target names or dob you get your account banned. Read their new TOS as it now says no names or dob. 
It was a nice run though.


----------



## RhinestoneSource (Sep 10, 2013)

It must be a new ban as Teespring was killing it with that and I was wondering, too.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

some one got answer?


----------



## plastisol (Feb 9, 2013)

You guys are a few months late. It's also against FACEBOOKS TOS which will get your IP banned. 

The people who are doing the teespring names still have access to unlimited FB ads accounts and big budgets. 

Not worth it in my opinion. You might still be able to make a couple hundred but it's not a long term business


----------



## swaggeron1000 (May 16, 2014)

This is true, it will get you banned from Facebook. Not worth it. https://www.facebook.com/ad_guidelines.php


----------



## cirvinel (Nov 29, 2013)

I saw this too. Somebody targeted me by second name and had loads of t-shirts with the slogan "it's a [insert surname] thing." and they had thousands upon thousands of likes.


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

Agree, it is late to use and account being banned is not an option.
Sports teams are always profitable(Think Globally).


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

I did not get proper answer of your question. Did some one got answer?


----------

